# MERANTAU TRAILER - Silat Movie



## Hawke (Aug 27, 2009)

MERANTAU TRAILER
[yt]PtkLFm3QrmA[/yt]

Anyone else have this dream where you use your martial art skill to save a beautiful lady in distress?

This looks interesting.


----------

